# Can I Claim Property Taxes?



## natureboy76 (Apr 22, 2009)

I stay here at my parents old house...I pay the property tax and am wondering if I can deduct the amount on my taxes even though I don't own the house?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

If your parents are not claiming any income then probably not a good idea for you to claim any expenses.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Short question with a short answer, nope. Personal expenses are generally not deducted unless paid out to earn income.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Square Root said:


> Short question with a short answer, nope. Personal expenses are generally not deducted unless paid out to earn income.


In this case I believe the question is about claiming tax credit, in that case it can be deductible for property owner if they have income low enough to qualify.


OP, in your case you do not qualify, only your parents can claim.


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

There is no deduction for property tax regardless of whether or not you own the house. 

Some provinces do, however, offer a property tax credit (a credit is not the same as a deduction), and the rules vary province to province. You didn’t say which province you’re in, so no one will be able to answer your question definitively. But as an example, however, if you live in Ontario, then NO, you cannot claim a credit for property tax on a house that you do not own.


----------

